# Savannah jetties



## pthunter74 (Apr 27, 2011)

Does anyone think a 12ft boat would be safe for a run to the jetties from Lazareto creek?


----------



## fishtail (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, but you gotta pick your days, and run for your life when you see a ship come in or leave. There is a cut over the rocks on the south jetty to escape at most tides but very shallow water on the other side.
Problem with that place besides it being a shipping channel is the wind and current. You'll find out real quick if you need to be there or not.


----------



## Mweathers (Apr 28, 2011)

Be very careful out there, like the man says, run for it when a big ship comes by....and they come by all day long.  I would find a safer place to fish with a 12' boat.  Try the back river, but again only on the right day.

Mike


----------



## kenmorrow (Apr 28, 2011)

With about 100,000 good places to fish along the GA coast and the obvious dangers, I really don't understand the fascination with the jetties on both ends of Tybee Island...esp since fishing reports for the past couple of years have been pretty poor to mediocre.  A 12' boat will go virtually anywhere in the right conditions with the right hand at the helm.  But that doesn't mean it _should._


----------



## savreds (Apr 28, 2011)

Good advice above. We fish them a lot from the kayaks, you've just got to be on your toes. My advice if you really want to do it would be to go out there on a calm day at low tide and LOOK at what it is. There are so many small oyster mounds out away from the main jetties that you can run up on if not careful. A trolling motor is a big help. If a ship is coming, back off from any oysters about 40' and watch how the water is sucked out and then how it comes back and always watch for the bow wave that will come along after the ship has passed, it can be 3 or 4' high over the mud flat at low tide and you don't want to be caught by it while broadside.
Good luck and BE SAFE!!!


----------



## mesocollins (Apr 28, 2011)

It'd be easier and safer to just leave the boat at home and walk out on the jetties on an outgoing tide. I haven't been to these, but high tide in Jacksonville you can't get back to shore so just be careful.


----------



## fishtail (Apr 28, 2011)

mesocollins said:


> It'd be easier and safer to just leave the boat at home and walk out on the jetties on an outgoing tide.


You'll never do it, friend. 
Not without a boat!


----------



## mesocollins (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry, bad advise. I just looked at pics and they are way too small. Looks like they're not allowing people out on them either. The Jacksonville jetties are much bigger and require a little rock climbing skills, but are do-able.


----------



## sea trout (Apr 29, 2011)

the creampuff boat in my avatar is 15 ft. we went to these jetties on a fair weather day, scared the crap out of me.  i stayed too far away to fish the water colum against the jetties properly, any closer and i felt like i had no control as to if the next roller was gonna put me atop those jagged jetties.
if you try it, definetly pick an excellent weather day, and maybe explore at low tide first and remember what it looks like for a higher tide. 
good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

